# peptides and small gyno lump



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,,

I have been using ghrp2 and cjc1295 for roughly 5 or 6 weeks now and just noticed a very tiny gyno lump at the nipple.

As ghrp2 can cause prolactin more than the ghrp6 would i be better swapping to the 6 ?

The only problem is i dont want the intense hunger on the ghrp6 and i have 10 bottles of the ghrp2 unopened still.

Or could i just taper down on the ghrp2 and take an Ai or nolva?

I take 100mcgs of each 3 times a day.

Like i say its only a very tiny lump.

I feel i got the lump from using hcg on a high does after an aas cycle as i was suffering testical trophy.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You'll have to be careful because with high prolactin levels and existing gyno comes lactation

I'd suggest you sort out the gyno mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes this sounds like prolactin Gyno half the dose and you should be fine, remember 100mcg is the saturation dose for a 100kg person lowering it is not an issue you will still get a decent pulse...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> You'll have to be careful because with high prolactin levels and existing gyno comes lactation
> 
> I'd suggest you sort out the gyno mate


Im near sure i got it from the hcg blast i did a while back.

It hasnt grew,,,or my nips arent sore,,,itchy or puffy.

The peptides are kind of new to me so wasnt sure the best way to tackle it


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Yes this sounds like prolactin Gyno half the dose and you should be fine, remember 100mcg is the saturation dose for a 100kg person lowering it is not an issue you will still get a decent pulse...


\Cheers Paul,,,,so you think if i hit the ghrp2 at 50 or 80mcgs and kept the cjc1295 at 100mcgs 3 times a day that be ok mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Im near sure i got it from the hcg blast i did a while back.
> 
> It hasnt grew,,,or my nips arent sore,,,itchy or puffy.
> 
> The peptides are kind of new to me so wasnt sure the best way to tackle it


If it doesn't bother you then I'd do as Paul has suggested and half the dose, you need high estrogen for gyno to grow and you're not on cycle so you won't have high estrogen, you'll just have to be extra careful on future cycles


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry Paul just seen you said half the dose:sleeping:

Cheers Paul and Hotdog,,,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> \Cheers Paul,,,,so you think if i hit the ghrp2 at 50 or 80mcgs and kept the cjc1295 at 100mcgs 3 times a day that be ok mate


Just do them both at 50mcg don't rush it run this for a few weeks until the lump has gone if it does not go then the peptides have not caused it, this happens to me if I use Tom's GHRP-2 at saturation dose straight off I have to half it for about four weeks then buildup.

Saying this I now prefer IPAMin fact I will probably only use this in the future it is the same as GHrP-6 in strength of GH pulse but without the hunger sides and no cortisol/pro release........


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

would caber not control it?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Just do them both at 50mcg don't rush it run this for a few weeks until the lump has gone if it does not go then the peptides have not caused it, this happens to me if I use Tom's GHRP-2 at saturation dose straight off I have to half it for about four weeks then buildup.
> 
> Saying this I now prefer IPAMin fact I will probably only use this in the future it is the same as GHrP-6 in strength of GH pulse but without the hunger sides and no cortisol/pro release........


Ok Paul,,,will lower it like you say and see,,then build up again slowly


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Think I might have prolactin gyno. I've been taking ghrp-2 for the last 2 weeks BUT I've also been taking tren enth 200 by BURR aswell so it could also be the tren couldn't it? I've been using pharma grade arimidex fir the past week @ 1mg per day and it's not cleared the lumps massively so I'm on the look for letro.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I've been taking peps since June and have been running ghrp-6 for the majority but recently decided to change to ghrp-2


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

It will be the Tren Kris more than likely, I would throw in some cabergoline at 1mg twice a week. I've got it bad from Tren in the past but never from peptides.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

www.purity-solutions.net have a sale at the moment. Delivery usually a week to UK.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I honestly do believe i got mine from the blast of hcg i done a while back tho will cut the ghrp2 to half as Paul says to see if it is the peps


----------

